# Ohio Cichlid Association Extravaganza 2013



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay, who will be going to Cleveland next weekend 22-24 November for the Ohio Cichlid annual Extravaganza ?

http://www.ohiocichlid.com/Extravaganza.html

http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=16866

I have gone for the last few years and it is a lot of fun, many speaker presentations, 
lots of vendors, lots of fish and accessories, lots of fish minded people
from around the U.S and Canada


----------

